# Welcome back an American classic



## yuyuyup (Jul 14, 2010)

confirmed


----------



## WildWon (Jul 14, 2010)

So... is there something new happening with the dumbass twins? Or is this just a wonderful trip down memory lane?


----------



## yuyuyup (Jul 14, 2010)

Brand new eps


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 14, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> Brand new eps


No fucking way.

Are you for serious?! This show was the shit back when it was aired. I can't wait for this!


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Jul 14, 2010)

I never seem this show is it good?


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 14, 2010)

Woah its true:
http://www.gossipcop.com/beavis-butthead-c...mtv-mike-judge/

Probably because Judge's new series hasn't done that great and his last film flopped, though I did like Extract.  Has to be like it was back then, no modernising as it'll ruin it.


----------



## Depravo (Jul 14, 2010)

NarutoFreak said:
			
		

> I never seem this show is it good?


From all the episodes I saw and the movie I remember around three funny bits. The rest was passable at best.

I didn't rate King of the Hill either.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Jul 14, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> NarutoFreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll watch and episode and see and Kill of the Hill is so funny probably one of the best shows ever


----------



## yuyuyup (Jul 14, 2010)

I thought the movie was so-so


----------



## bazzi_h (Jul 14, 2010)

... whoa, is this really happening?


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 14, 2010)

I remember watching this with my mom back in the 90's, it was hilarious back then but I worry that it will suffer from the joke stupidity of our current time.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 14, 2010)

I wonder if they will put more shitty music videos


----------



## Forstride (Jul 15, 2010)

I like King of the Hill, but I never really liked Beavis and Butthead...Just never struck me as funny.


----------



## WildWon (Jul 15, 2010)

I love(d) Beavis & Butthead. I'll still watch some to this day and still get warm and fuzzy feelings. King Of The Hill was another Futurama for me. Never liked it when it was on regular TV, but fell in love with it through Adult Swim. Glad to see Judge going back to what works for him (and cause i loves the 'classics').


----------

